# hunting bands



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

I have 31mm bands tapered down to 20mm would thes and a 7/16 steel ammo be good for small game


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

I am shooting it out of my torque slingshot from simpleshot


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

And well i am at it instead of making a nother thread whats strong 1745 tubing 2040 tubing or 2045thx for the help


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

All the tubes are double i forgkt to say tvat


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

All the tubes are double i forgkt to say that


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

These topics are very well covered in various places. A little diligent searching on your part is in order. Here are two suggestions of where to look:

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/93-slingshot-bands-and-tubes/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/

A word to the wise: Folks on the forum are pleased to help, but will quickly grow tired of spoon feeding you when the answers to your questions are readily available with a little effort on your part.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

I Will look at other forums first but last questuquestion that i could not find do the tubings get strong as the numbers go up i like 2040 but i momight by som 2045 if its better


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

The tube numbers are actually pretty simple... In 2040 for instance the inner diameter is 2mm and the outside 4mm. 
I suggest you do some paruzing in the bands and tubes section and look through the effective hunting setups topic.


----------



## Harut Barut (Jun 29, 2014)

The setup you have is just fine for small game. Enjoy


----------

